# staining / varnishing with graco sprayer



## meets1 (Mar 16, 2009)

I am used to old school method of brushing/rubbing stain in, wiping, and the list goes on for finishing all woodwork. well I broke down and bought a new sprayer for these applications. This might be the week to try things out. Any tips on this method of applying stain/varnish with a sprayer?


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

gots nuthing


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Inside or outside?


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

My experience would be that you don't spray "varnish". You can spray lacquer or shellac. You are going to end up with sticky droplets of the "much slower drying" varnish on everything after the varnish atomizes and becomes airborne.

My 2 cents is that if are using varnish you brush it on. I've done a lot of furniture finishing/refinishing and a fair amount of woodwork finishing. That's what I found works best. But, maybe someone has more experience with a method I'm just not aware of.

as far as stain, there are a number of ways to stain something. you can mix stain into your finish for spraying for example, but that gives a slightly different final look than staining and then applying a clear finish coat.

might help knowing what you are wanting to finish exactly.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

You can spray stain with an airless pump, you still need to wipe it though. I only use the brush for varnish.


----------



## CLASSY COLORS (Mar 12, 2009)

brush it


----------



## meets1 (Mar 16, 2009)

I am doing 20, 3 panel oak doors and all the base and casing which is also oak. The cabinets are coming pre-finished from factory and they ordered stain to match - take out the guess work. The cabinet people told me when i called there that it is a conversion stain and needs to be sprayed. Then a lacquer finish, 3 coats, done deal. 

So that is what I am doing and I bought a new graco 935 sprayer. (I think that is the number). So I am trying something brand new - at least to me. I have stained a great many ft over the last 12 years but have never sprayed. So I am going to school on this one and asking what you guys have to say.


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

if you plan on applying the stain before the wood is installed you can save time, you still have to wipe it off and you will use more material than with a rag or brush. I don't think i would spend the time to mask off trim to spray stain - too much labor.

I have sprayed Polyurethane many times in the past with an airless - it always came out great but wear a spray suit - you will get a little sticky.


----------



## waynec (Feb 17, 2009)

I always use a lambswool applicator for applying stain. Its much faster than a brush. I own airless sprayers but never use them for spraying a clear coat ( I find the pressure too strong for a fine finish ). I will either use 1 of my HVLP's or my Kremlin which is air assisted ( the best for this application ). Good luck.


----------

